# Best vegas 300 round



## JMathewson (Aug 23, 2004)

I was just wandering what you indoor shooters get on you indoor rounds.
And to be more specific i was wandering what your best 300 outer ten round was.


Jordan 




Oh mine was 300 with 28xs
i was having a good day.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

29x


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Reply*

Mine in 5 spot was 300 with 42x
mine in Vegas was 299 with 23x I dropped the last shot. O well I got that laeague comin up soon anyway Ill get it this year


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

286 on a vegas 3-spot with pins but I only have been shooting a year so my New Years goal will be to score a 300 by the time school starts next year. Once my new bow arrivies I'm building my shot from the ground up over a period of a couple months then I'll start making a run for the 300.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

294 outter, 286 inner, shooting one year.


----------



## 3D Fanatic (Aug 17, 2005)

My best in 5-spot is 300 57X, and for 3-spot it is 300 25X


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

5-spot 300 60x
3-spot 300 28x


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Okay then
5-Spot : 300 57X
3-Spot : 298 20X

Hopefully those change this year. ;-)
Later


----------



## JMathewson (Aug 23, 2004)

Good shooting cory, hopefully we will both shoot that good at vegas and naa nationals.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

On the 5 spot;
I shot a 300 58X with Bowhunter Freestyle equipment.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

i had my first 300 with 36 X's now tryin to improve

mike


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69 (Jan 11, 2005)

Best 300 Outer was a 297 don't shoot to much paper would shoot 5 spot if we had it up in canada. Shoot mostly 3D best round of 3D was a 396 out of 400


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

i shot my first indoor round today which was a 5 spot and shot a 299 42x i droped the first arrow


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*wow!*

some of you guys have some pretty smokin scores!!!:thumbs_up 

pb: 300 14x vegas round

300 55x nfaa 5 spot

some of you guys sound like some great spot shooters and i would love to shoot with you sometime. 

im hoping to head down to U.S nationals (indoor) this year, school pending. but hopefully i can see some of you guys shoot :beer:


----------

